# peek a boo! I am so pretty!



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I love it


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Gorgeous work! The horse is lovely too!


----------



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

If I could have one wish come true, it'll be to have the talent you do! 
IT WASN'T MY INTENTION TO RHYME - PROMISE!!! lol!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

COOL........ very nice...

.


----------



## ErinaStars (Sep 19, 2013)

She is sooooo cute!! And such a sweet innocent face as well(I wonder if she is as innocent as she looks?? Haha). You captured her to the T Tinyliny!! 

~ErinaS~
P.S. I love the way her eyes look, so round and big and just...just shining!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

She is beautiful, as is your art work!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Her eyes do scream "pretty", don't they?

Pretty horse and pretty art work!!


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

LOVE her eyes. It's as though you've brought them into focus and the rest is just supportive decoration to further the story she's clearly eager to tell.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

ErinaStars said:


> She is sooooo cute!! And such a sweet innocent face as well(I wonder if she is as innocent as she looks?? Haha). You captured her to the T Tinyliny!!
> 
> ~ErinaS~
> P.S. I love the way her eyes look, so round and big and just...just shining!


Her name is Angel and she is the Sweetest Mare I have ever known, she will lick you like a puppy dog and follow next to you in perfect step :wink:

Now if I can only get a hard copy from Tiny for my wall... hint, hint :lol:

.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

hemms said:


> LOVE her eyes. It's as though you've brought them into focus and the rest is just supportive decoration to further the story she's clearly eager to tell.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



thankyou, thankyou, thank you! that is exactly what I want to bring to the paper! that the most important part of an image, the thing that creates the feeling, take center stage and the rest is just supportive.

happy dance!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Southern, I am happy to supply a copy, or maybe the original. the image is about 7 by 10 inches or a bit smaller.


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

Tiny, what do you use for your art? Sorry, just wondering! is it water colour?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that painting is done in ink wash. I use sumi ink. it's usually used for Chinese or Japanese caligraphy. it comes in a hard "cake", which you grind on an inkstone and dilute to the darkness you want. then, I use layer upon layer, building up from lightest to darkest. it's on watercolor paper, not rice paper. the ink is not exactly black, but rather a more charcoal color.


----------

